# Chances of 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer in upcoming SS with 6.5 IELTS



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

hi,
I received +ve assessment result from ACS with 6+ years of experience in 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer occupation. My IELTS score is overall 7.0, L-7.0, R-7.5, WS-6.5. My total point is 55. Now I am worried whether I will get a chance to apply for any SS with individual 6.5 IELTS score.

Can anyone predict the chances of inclusion of my occupation in any State with individual 6.5 IELTS score?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Dear,

I am in the same boat as yours, the problem is that I have checked all SS all need 7.0 in each section of IELTS.

All we can do is either improve our IELTS or pray that SS accepts overall 7.0 IELTS TRF.


Regards,


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> Dear,
> 
> I am in the same boat as yours, the problem is that I have checked all SS all need 7.0 in each section of IELTS.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. 2013-2014 session is almost over, hence I believe in new session IELTS requirement should be reassign. There are lots of experience people here, they might can give us idea on it.

Hope to listen from them soon.


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

Dears, if you wanna try for better in IELTS, please go ahead. but also keep looking Western Australia and South Australia SS for 263111 opening. Last year, I was also looking for such opportunity, and finally I got Western Aus SS with 6 in IELTS and had visited Perth last week. So please keep an eye on occupation list of both the states. best of luck.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

i am surprise to know that SA and WA actually accepted 6 ...wow thats one good news...farhan can you please send me the url to keep a check on both ...


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

SA accepts only 6.5 in each, whereas WA accepted applications with 6 in IELTS last year. I am not sure about coming year. better keep looking at both the states occupation list.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Farhan, I just found out that I took your number and was not able to call you due to this IELTS thing..

I just saw SA needs 6.5 to take 5 points, I will send you private to know the process in applying SS...


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I'm also stuck at 55 points. I've scored 7 each in IELTS but my experience is only a little more than 3 years and ACS has deducted 2 years which means no points for experience. Lets see if we can all get a chance in July, 2014.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Bilal, you can go for SS to earn 5 additional points.

Check each OZ State for 263111 SS


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

I think you can now apply in Victoria, visit their page. its still open.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

nonee17 said:


> Bilal, you can go for SS to earn 5 additional points.
> 
> Check each OZ State for 263111 SS


No state is open for 263111 except SA, Vic and NT.

NT demands employment proof.
SA has special conditions which I can't fulfill.
Vic is very strict and only awards SS to highly experienced candidates.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

msdaus said:


> I think you can now apply in Victoria, visit their page. its still open.


yes they are open but they are very strict in awarding SS. I have seen many people getting rejections due to little experience.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

ciitbilal said:


> Vic is very strict and only awards SS to highly experienced candidates.


Bilal,
Can you please quote a number for "highly experienced candidates" ? say 10 or 15 years as such ?

--SSK.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

skksundar said:


> Bilal,
> Can you please quote a number for "highly experienced candidates" ? say 10 or 15 years as such ?
> 
> --SSK.


Along with high experience they need 7 in each band, which in my case if I have 7 in each band I would not go for SS.

What a pity


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

Dont worry guys, Western Australia will open again some time in coming months. But they have very less number of seats so apply ASAP once open and if under schedule 1. if it is in schedule 2 then it is same as "special condition apply". Last year, it closed just after 1 week when I applied and luckily I got it. So just hope for the best.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

@skksundar,

I think one should apply for Vic SS only with at least 5 years of experience.

@FarhanPK,

You are right bro. WA is my only hope


----------



## Lumee14 (May 8, 2014)

ciitbilal said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm also stuck at 55 points. I've scored 7 each in IELTS but my experience is only a little more than 3 years and ACS has deducted 2 years which means no points for experience. Lets see if we can all get a chance in July, 2014.




Hi, 

I am in a similar situation with you, i had minimum of 7 in each IELTS band and I am stuck on 55 points. As regards experience ACS only accredited 2years+5months of my experience so I could not get point on that as well. 

My only concern is if South Australia gives sponsorship to individuals who didn't school or reside there?


----------



## Lumee14 (May 8, 2014)

farhanpk said:


> Dont worry guys, Western Australia will open again some time in coming months. But they have very less number of seats so apply ASAP once open and if under schedule 1. if it is in schedule 2 then it is same as "special condition apply". Last year, it closed just after 1 week when I applied and luckily I got it. So just hope for the best.






Thanks

but i thought one would need to be invited by WA in order to apply for their SS. Can you pls enlighten me more


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Lumee14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a similar situation with you, i had minimum of 7 in each IELTS band and I am stuck on 55 points. As regards experience ACS only accredited 2years+5months of my experience so I could not get point on that as well.
> 
> My only concern is if South Australia gives sponsorship to individuals who didn't school or reside there?


Hi Lumee, I don't think SA would allow anyone on 263111 without local degree  Your best change is to wait for 6 months and go straight for 189 visa.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

farhanpk said:


> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data
> 
> SA accepts only 6.5 in each, whereas WA accepted applications with 6 in IELTS last year. I am not sure about coming year. better keep looking at both the states occupation list.



WA also has increased IELTS requirement to 7 for professional.

"Have evidence of at least competent English. This is defined as an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) result of at least six in each band. If your occupation is listed on the WASMOL under managers or professionals, you require a score of seven in each band for IELTS or a B in the Occupational English Test.*"


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

skksundar said:


> Bilal,
> Can you please quote a number for "highly experienced candidates" ? say 10 or 15 years as such ?
> 
> --SSK.


Hi skksundar, I don't have a number but gathered following info from different sources regarding Vic SS.

highly experienced with relevant certifications plus they usually prefer local graduates.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

msdaus said:


> hi,
> I received +ve assessment result from ACS with 6+ years of experience in 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer occupation. My IELTS score is overall 7.0, L-7.0, R-7.5, WS-6.5. My total point is 55. Now I am worried whether I will get a chance to apply for any SS with individual 6.5 IELTS score.
> 
> Can anyone predict the chances of inclusion of my occupation in any State with individual 6.5 IELTS score?
> ...


Why don't you you try to improve your IELTS score? A minimum of 7 in each band will get you 10 points, and it looks like you are not too far off from achieving that. Or shoot for 8 which will get you 20 points. Difficult, but not impossible - see my sig 

Improving your IELTS score will be a much more straight forward method to qualify for a PR visa rather hoping that some state would accept your application.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Check the NSW SS in forthcoming intake (October/14/2014), their minimum IELTS requirement is 6 in each module.

263111 code was in NSW SOL during July 2014 intake, hopefully this code will continue next quarter as well , so keep check on NSW site.

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Check the NSW SS in forthcoming intake (October/14/2014), their minimum IELTS requirement is 6 in each module.
> 
> 263111 code was in NSW SOL during July 2014 intake, hopefully this code will continue next quarter as well , so keep check on NSW site.
> 
> ...


NSW July intake was filled completely within 1 hour, it would really depend on luck for NSW SS in October as we would need to be extremely fast to upload application as soon as they lunch it


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

najamhussain said:


> NSW July intake was filled completely within 1 hour, it would really depend on luck for NSW SS in October as we would need to be extremely fast to upload application as soon as they lunch it


Be positive , I did not sleep the whole day (14/07/2014) and applied finally after a many try, so try during October 14 2014 intake.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

ciitbilal said:


> @skksundar,
> 
> I think one should apply for Vic SS only with at least 5 years of experience.
> 
> ...


You mean 5 years experience assesses by ACS or overall experience?


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

ciitbilal said:


> Hi skksundar, I don't have a number but gathered following info from different sources regarding Vic SS.
> 
> highly experienced with relevant certifications plus they usually prefer local graduates.


'They usually prefer local graduates' really?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Pookiefoof said:


> 'They usually prefer local graduates' really?


Sorry Pookiefoof, did not want to disappoint you but this what I've been told by many people.

Good luck to you though.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

ciitbilal said:


> Sorry Pookiefoof, did not want to disappoint you but this what I've been told by many people.
> 
> Good luck to you though.


Okay, thank you


----------

